# Fadenalgen Vernichter



## Pater (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe einen neuen Fadenalgenvernichter ausgemacht und ausprobiert.
Habe ihn bei ebay Kleinanzeigen entdeckt und dann abgeholt, kann aber auch bestellt werden.
Ich war ja erst etwas mißtrauisch aber ich habe ca.3-6 mal am Tag meinen Sifi gereinigt:__ nase jetzt 4 Tage nach der Behandlung schaue ich nur noch 1-2 mal nach brauche aber kaum mehr reinigen.
Bei selbstabholung 29.- eur für 5 kg mit Versand 36.-eur.
Hier der Link http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...kg-inkl-versand/117602660-138-1334?ref=search

Ich bin Überzeugt schreibt mir eure Erfahrung mit euren Mitteln.


----------



## laolamia (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

ein satz hat sich bei mir festgesetzt (war glaub ich von karsten)
mit etwas reinschuetten kann man nichts rausbekommen

ich hoffe es ist zufall das deine PLZ fast mit der des verkaefers uebereinstimmt..


----------



## Pater (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Habe ich mir schon gedacht das da ne Anspielung kommt is aber nicht so.
Bei mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

..und wo gehen dann die ganzen Nährstoffe im Wasser hin, wenn nicht in die ALgen?  ...in 4 Wochen sind die eh wieder da...


----------



## Doc (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Nunja ... wenn man z.B. Dicke Algen auf der Folie hat und diese nach der Anwendung im Vorfilter landen und aus dem System entfernt werden, hat man schon weniger Nährstoffe.

Ich machs aber noch mit der guten alten Klobürste am Stiel 

... Ausprobieren würde ich es ja auch gern ... aber trau mich nicht  ... will das Gleichgewicht nicht verhunzen


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*



> *Biozide *sicher verwenden, stets Kennzeichnung und Produktinformation lesen
> Baua Reg. NR. 40418



Recherche entweder nach Handelsname oder Registriernummer oder Wirkstoff oder CAS-Nr. oder EC-Nr. oder maximale Verkehrsfähigkeit





> 1 Treffer zu folgendem Suchbegriff: N-40418
> Handelsname: 	HERO²
> Registriernummer: 	N-40418
> maximale Verkehrsfähigkeit: 	Biozid-Produkt ist seit / ab dem 14.05.2014 nicht mehr verkehrsfähig.
> ...



doch nur ein Spammer 

und zum Produkt:

unvollständige Deklaration 
kein Produktdatenblatt
kein Sicherheitsdatenblatt

und 
Fadenalgenbekämpfung mit Peroxid ist alt wie die Steinkohle 

oben rechts einfach mal Peroxid eingeben 

blauäugig wenn jemand (s)einen "Problem"Teich so sanieren will.


mfG

ps. jeder Anbieter von Teich"pflegemitteln" hat so was im Angebot 
und 
die meisten Drogerien


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Hi Pater,

kannst du uns mal sagen was da auf dem Eimer steht - z.B. Inhaltsstoffe 
==> ich hab leider nix dazu im netz gefunden 

Das ist ja das was in den Teich kommt, und aus den Bezeichnungen kann dann jeder selber entscheiden - ob oder ob ned in den Teich


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Hey Mitch,

da wird nichts draufstehen 

Mir wurde Peridox empfohlen ... basiert wohl auf der gleichen Wirkungsweise. Und da steht auch nichts auf dem Eimer drauf ... und Inhaltsstoffe findet man im gesamten Internet nicht (hab ich zumindest nicht gefunden).

http://www.soell-fischzucht.de/content/view/12/28/

Meine Fadenalgenplage habe ich einfach mit 1 Woche Fasten für die Fische beendet. War für Beide gut ... für die Fische und für den Teich 

Mandy


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

:scherz3


Hey Mandy ,hey Mitsch 




> Handelsname: HERO²
> Registriernummer: N-40418
> maximale Verkehrsfähigkeit: Biozid-Produkt ist seit / ab dem 14.05.2014 nicht mehr verkehrsfähig.
> Eine Verlängerung um 2 Jahre ist gemäß EU-Richtlinie 2009/107/EG Artikel 1 Absatz 2b) Satz 5 in Einzelfällen möglich.
> ...





mfG


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Karsten,

was willst Du mir damit sagen 

Ich habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen ... und mein Kommentar bezog sich nur darauf, dass auf dem Eimer nichts draufstehen wird.
Ich kenne das HERO³ nicht ... und auch das Peridox nicht ... wobei ich einfach nur vermute, dass in Beiden das Gleiche drin sein wird. Denn auch das Perdidox zerfällt zu Sauerstoff.

Aber da ich eh nichts in den Teich kippe, ist das Eine wie auch das Andere für mich sowieso tabu ... egal was da drin ist 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

hi Karsten,

ich hab deinen Beitrag gelesen  und mir auch schon fast so was gedacht. 


 „*The same procedure as every year*“


----------



## bernd1 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Hallo,

für mich ist klar: Es gibt kein chem. Mittel gegen Fadenalgen, das schonend mit allen Teichbewohnern (Pflanzen + Tiere) umgeht, Fadenalgen aber vernichtet. Das ist reines Wunschdenken der geplagten Teichbesitzer und wird von den "Chemieverkäufern" gerne ausgenutzt. Mich erinnert der Verkauf dieser Chemiebomben irgendwie an den Verkauf von Diätmittelchen: Nichts wirkt, jeder weiss es, aber es wird trotzdem gekauft...

Mein Mittel gegen Fadenalgen: Pflanzen + Pflanzen + Pflanzen und weniger Fische (auch wenn es schwerfällt).


----------



## laolamia (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*



bernd1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> . Mich erinnert der Verkauf dieser Chemiebomben irgendwie an den Verkauf von Diätmittelchen: Nichts wirkt, jeder weiss es, aber es wird trotzdem gekauft...



jetzt hast du mich .....


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Habt Mitleid, der arme Pater hat ein ganz arges Fadenalgenproblem, da greift man nach jedem Strohhalm...

...oder man beschäftigt sich mal mit der Ursache [/URL]und packt das Übel an der Wurzel 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4648
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31581
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

wie viel Wasserstoffperoxid ist eigentlich in dem Zeugs? 

denn wenn es mehr als 3% sind wird es zum Problem einer ganz anderen Art ==> http://www.focus.de/wissen/mensch/tid-7341/chemie_aid_131972.html 


also besser die Finger davon lassen solange sie noch dran sind


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Und nicht wundern, wenn alle Fische anschließend blond sind...


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

ist bei allen fast  "ähnlich" 

........





> Bei der Vernichtung der Fadenalgen bzw. beim mikrobiologischen Abbau der Zellsubstanz werden Nitrate und Phosphate freigesetzt, die als Nährstoffe für das Anwachsen neuer Fadenalgen dienen können..............




DAS ist der Punkt



> .......*Nach Entnahme der abgestorbenen Algenbiomasse *war das Gewässer fadelalgenfrei.........



mfG


----------



## wp-3d (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Hallo,

Ein effektiver Fadenallgenvernichter nach erfolgreicher Arbeit. 

Nein Danke 


.


----------



## karlethecat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Meine Fadenalgenplage habe ich einfach mit 1 Woche Fasten für die Fische beendet. War für Beide gut ... für die Fische und für den Teich
> 
> Mandy



... wäre auch für den ein oder anderen "User" gut (mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*



karlethecat schrieb:


> ... wäre auch für den ein oder anderen "User" gut (mich eingeschlossen)



Na wenn davon die Algen im Teich auch weggehen ... dann nix wie los ... Fasten ist angesagt 

Mandy


----------



## karlethecat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

.. so lange das Weizenbier (auch bei Regen) so gut schmeckt eher nicht ... muss man halt ein wenig mehr "Kreisströmung" erzeugen, sei es beim Teichbau oder anders wo


----------



## Pater (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen Vernichter*

Ich danke euch für eure Meinungen,bis jetzt habt ihr mir aber noch nichts über eure Wachstumshemmer geschrieben.
Abfischen muß ich die Algen auch, aber irgendwie ist nach der Behandlung mit Hero der Sifi nicht alle 4 Std. zu und muß gereinigt werden.
Warscheinlich braucht mein Pflanzenfilter dieses Jahr einfach noch einbischen um es alleine zu regeln.


----------

